# Some pics of the tiels



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Angel wasn't co-operative today and I didn't get good ones of Little Kimmie but here are the pics!

















Little Mikey

















Celeste - 9 months old last week!

















Comet - 9 months old this week!

























Saturn - he is in love with Celeste, She much prefers me tho!!! he hates me for that lol

















And last but not least...Little Kimmie


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

they are stunningly gorgeous birdies!!!!!! wow


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

tyvm!! they are too but i am slightly biased


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty flock you have


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wuuuuuuuub Angel so much - there's something about him! 

But they're all handsome/beautiful/pretty.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

tyvm!! im not sure which one u mean...theres no pics of angel


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: I thought it was Angel, it's actually Little Mikey.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh my god, Little Mikey is beyond cute, he is just beautifully adorable. I want to steal him.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol u can't!!! he's mummy's baby boy  ty tho...he is beautiful...he's the bird i have the biggest bond with...from the moment we left the pet store he loved me and rally how couls i resist!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Solace. said:


> :lol: I thought it was Angel, it's actually Little Mikey.


ahhhhhhh i thought so...but then i thought oh maybe im just biased  he is stunning...he just melts my heart because he loves me so much....the second he comes out he wants scritchies...its beautiful...he is most definately the bird who is most bonded to me and likewise...

guess what i saw today!!! At the same petstore i got him and saturn from (i think they are from the same breeder) there was a little handreared pastelface heavy pied that looked just like little mikey!!! could be his little brother!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> ahhhhhhh i thought so...but then i thought oh maybe im just biased  he is stunning...he just melts my heart because he loves me so much....the second he comes out he wants scritchies...its beautiful...he is most definately the bird who is most bonded to me and likewise...
> 
> guess what i saw today!!! At the same petstore i got him and saturn from (i think they are from the same breeder) there was a little handreared pastelface heavy pied that looked just like little mikey!!! could be his little brother!!


We all think our 'tiels are beautiful/pretty/stunning/adorable. He does look more of a person bird then a birds bird. 

AW! Kim, you weren't tempted to buy him or her?  It very well could be!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im tempted without the bird being so cute  but another male is not what we need unfortunately....i can get one more handreared definate female....thats why u have to breed shiro and tilly so i can get one from u!!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Wow Kimmi Little Mikey is absolutely gorgeous. The rest are also very pretty, but Little Mikey is special.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im glad e1 sees what i see in my baby boy!!!! tyvm for the lovely comments


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww. What little angels.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ty! they can be little angels...occasionally they are little devils too


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

Little Mikey is stunning! I have never seen one with yellow cheek patches before. I see he is a pied, but what kind of pied?? The others are georgous as well! lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he is a pastelface heavy pied....saturn is also a pastelface cinnamon pied...its just harder to see because he makes the flash overexpose.....the pastelface means their yellow & cheek patches are more pastel...so he is more of a pastel lemon and his cheeks are more of a peach colour....i didnt know anything bout pastelfaces when i bought him...he was in with a few young greys and i just thought....wow he is the one....before we'd even left the car park he was letting me give him scritches! we bonded immediately....he likes mum and dad but loves me....and the only bird he likes is angel.....they were together by themselves for a few months so he thinks angel is his girlfriend...unfortunately angel is a boy.........................


----------

